# My new matte CAAD10 frameset



## earlfoss (Aug 1, 2010)

I picked up a CAAD10 frameset after having read so many positive reviews on here about them. I love the the matte look!
My only concern is the amount of steer tube space but I think with a zero rise stem that will be fine. Stem and post will be Thomson, and I have a BB30 adapter for my Campagnolo Centaur carbon cranks. 
Sorry for the poor quality picture.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice bike!! I read a lot of nice reviews on the CAAD10. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Just James (Oct 24, 2008)

Looks good. I am building up a CAAD 9 with similiar parts, but decided to go BB30. Powertap too!

I wanted the CAAD10, but my wallet likes the CAAD9 more.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

That looks so great. Enjoy the build.

Have to say, as much as I love my SuperSix, the CAAD 10 frame color choices this year are all solid. Not sure I've seen one that I don't like.


----------



## mobilesleepy (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks sweet. What size is that?


----------



## earlfoss (Aug 1, 2010)

It's a 52.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Very Nice!

It will be a great bike once you get it built up!:thumbsup:


----------



## jdp211 (Jan 7, 2011)

that bike is screaming for sisl's


----------



## mattlock26 (Jul 18, 2009)

where did you get the frameset? LBS or private seller?

that matte black is the hotness - congrats.


----------



## cjcastan (Oct 17, 2005)

*yeah how did you?*



mattlock26 said:


> where did you get the frameset? LBS or private seller?
> 
> that matte black is the hotness - congrats.


I thought that the Ano Black was only for the Dura Ace build. Well at least it is in the USA I thought.


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

You can order the frameset in any color that is available in your geographic region....

Awesome looking rig! I am between this, the gulf color and hi-bright right now......or a Spooky Skeletor.


----------



## Just James (Oct 24, 2008)

btompkins0112 said:


> You can order the frameset in any color that is available in your geographic region....
> 
> Awesome looking rig! I am between this, the gulf color and hi-bright right now......or a Spooky Skeletor.


Unless you fit a 52 or buy used, the Skeletor is out.


----------



## rolle1br (Dec 30, 2010)

looks like it is going to be super light. I second the use of thomson, I love the idea of building a bike with tons of aluminum parts and it ending up lighter than carbon bikes. That said, you need to put SiSL cranks on there!


----------



## earlfoss (Aug 1, 2010)

The SiSL crankset might have to be a tax return purchase... I need to post some new pics. I've gotten it out for a few pretty decent rides and I'm loving this machine. I just need to get the right length stem ordered (Thomson) and it will fit like a glove. I'm 5'10" and was a little skeptical on it fitting in the end but after a few rides it's not a concern at all.


----------



## earlfoss (Aug 1, 2010)

*Matte CAAD10*

Thomson X4 stem ordered. Thomson Masterpiece setback is doin' it's thing well. I am liking the "as little carbon as possible" thing here. 

I have to keep my eyes out for a deal on a SiSL crankset, I'm totally hooked after reading the tons of good reviews on them. If anyone is interested in selling a 175 set.... I might bite if the price is right. 

I have yet to get a Fizik Arione carbon rail saddle and upgrade pedals to Keo carbons. Lizard Skins bar tape, and Bontrager XXX lite bottle cages and their Blade VR-C bars are on the way as well. Good times!

Without too much work I think I am getting it down to at or just under 16lbs with race wheels on.


----------



## earlfoss (Aug 1, 2010)

Picked it up on a bidding site, not a bad deal either.


----------



## earlfoss (Aug 1, 2010)

The build is nearing completion. I scored some Bontrager XXX Lite bottle cages (19g/ea), a Bontrager Blade VR-C handlebar, Thomson X2 stem and Thomson Masterpiece setback seatpost. 
I am nailing down hood position, will add Lizard Skinz black bar tape after that and new Fizik Arione with carbon rails. This isn't really weight weenie'd out and it's below 16lbs with my race wheels. I am really impressed with the responsiveness of this bike, Cannondale really hit one out of the park with the CAAD10's. I should be able to get bunch of good race seasons out of this rig. 
Eventually I'd like to give the Powercordz brand shift cables a try, and upgrade the pedals to a lighter Look model. Until then, what I have installed will work just fine.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks menacing.


----------



## earlfoss (Aug 1, 2010)

This thing rides so much better than my old bike. It is an actual race bike as opposed to the Leader carbon frame I was on before it. It had a much longer head tube and I sat much more upright on it than I should have given the amount of crit racing there is here in the Midwest. The first race of the season is in about a month, I'm excited to get it out and really put the pedals down. We are having the elite national road races here in 2013 and 2014 so I'm trying to get my 1 upgrade by at least 2014 to be able to do it! The course will be about 5mi from my home here in Madison. Gotta love the hometown races!


----------

